# Tour for Bonnet Creek, Orange Lake



## Snorkey (Feb 3, 2011)

If I want to do the tour for Bonnet Creek and Orange Lake while in Orlando, where do I go to sign up?

Since I gave up my membership with RCI, I don't get to stay in those resorts and I want to do the tours.

Or should I just drive in and do a tour by myself?  If I do that, I can not go inside the condo and view the property, right?

I am also thinking about doing the tour for Marriott's new TS.  Most likely I can trade into that resort so I am not in a hurry to do the tour for this resort.


----------



## ljane (Feb 5, 2011)

Snorkey,

To my knowledge they will not "just" let you drive onto the property.  If you drive down to Orange Lake by the Publix Supermarket (right beside Orange Lake on the right) there is a red brick Tourist Tip Building.  This building is a timeshare promo building for Orange Lake.  They offer tours for OLCC here.

There is also another Tourist Tip red brick building just like this one, on #192  (Also called Irlo Bronson Memorial HWY) located on the left side going west. This Tourist Tip building is by the only American owned gift shop on 192.   The gift shop features red, white and blue on the out side of the building.  If you  come to the gift shop, I believe you have alread passed the Tourist Tip building.  Either place should be able to fix you up, and also give you their promo for the tour.  Hope this helps.

Ljane


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 5, 2011)

*Lake Buena Vista Factory Stores.*

The place where we signed up to tour Wyndham Bonnet Creek is a storefront operation located within Lake Buena Vista Factory Stores -- a shopping center styled like an outlet mall at 15657 S. Apopka Vineland Road (SR 535), Orlando, FL 32821. 

We took the tour in January 2010 -- mainly for the freebies but also to get a look at the resort & the units.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Snorkey (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

I have been stopping by Visitor Info by Orange Lake but almost every stop told me they only do tours for WestGate.

I might have to skip this time around.

Is Orange Lake and Bonnet Creek available in Last calls or Extra vacations?


----------



## mecllap (Feb 19, 2011)

You can probably google their websites and sign up for their timeshare presentation online.   Maybe even combine it with a cheap motel stay in a decent place.  The Wyndham one took 4 hours and was very aggravating, but it is a lovely resort --would like to stay there sometime, but I can't imagine anything would tempt me to suffer thru their "tour" again.  OLCC is fun to see as well, if you want to invest the time (and are strong at saying "no").


----------



## Carl D (Feb 20, 2011)

You * want* to do TWO tours while on vacation??

Geez... And all I wanted was 90 minutes relaxing in the electric chair before a visit to the Iron Maiden.


----------



## Snorkey (Feb 21, 2011)

I wish I can do more touring.  
I had a busy day going to Disney world.
I visited 3 parks to see Fatasmic, Magic Kingdom Wishes and then to Epcot for Illumination.  It was busy day.

Then I stayed in TS for 2 days without doing anything but eating, sleeping and relaxing at the pool.  This was getting too boring.


----------

